# First winter storage



## reinreb

Just wondering what travel trailer owners in the north do to cover/protect their rigs for the winter. We get several feet of snow here in New Brunswick Canada and I don't like the thought of snow blowing in the various vents on the roof especially the AC.
Would it be a reasonable idea to to tarp the upper 2/3s of the trailer??


----------



## antigua

Hi and welcome reinreb. I'm in Ontario Canada. We have our trailer parked in a campground all season. Just make sure you bleed your water lines with RV antifreeze (non-toxic). That should be good enough. I do cover the fridge vent with a plastic bag. All others I would use steel wool in some of the other vents to keep the mice out. Just make sure you bleed all the water lines. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## JSSML

I have the same concerns here in Ottawa. this is my first year with a travel trailer. My last RV was a tent trailer an only blew the lines out and covered it. Now I noticed that the RV dealers in this area don't do anything to the trailers in their lot other than winterize????? Is this because you don't need to or just its not their units? Is it okay to leave the AC uncovered? I see people put bags over thier hot water tank covers and fridge. 

If it rains the rain normally goes down ward. Snow goes in all directions? 

Argggg! I don't know anymore!!!!!


----------



## antigua

JSSML
Getting your TT ready for winter isn't all that scary. I do cover up the AC unit. Why? My honest answer is, I see everyone else doing it. Probably to protect it from any freeze thaw damage that may occur. I always cover up the fridge vents and other vents to keep the snow and mice out. Just a precaution. I always put some mice poison under the dinette seats and other storage compartments. The can make a very big and expensive mess. Have a look at the manual and get under the TT and find all the taps that need to be opened up to drain all the lines. You may have 2 or 3 of them. Open up the water heater access panel outside and unbolt the plug. Check the plug size. Some plugs you need a socket that's 1 1/16". Some are smaller. But I bet most people will have a very hard time finding a 1 1/16". So check that first. Once all the water is out of the trailer, close the taps under the trailer. Now you must find the water heater inside the TT because you want to bypass the water heater. Your manual will show you how to do that. Close the valve that goes into your water heater and open the valve that bypasses it. You don't want to put any antifreeze in the water heater. Now most if not all new Travel Trailers have a pump. I don't know where it is on your Travel trailer but your manual does if you don't. You'll see, once you located, that it has what appears to be an extra hose attached to it. That’s the hose that you will put in to the anti freeze container. I always buy the pink stuff. Turn the pump on and go to your sink in the kitchen. Turn on the cold tap and wait for the water to turn pink then I do the hot. Now go to every tap and fill each line with anti freeze one at a time. Don't forget the toilet and shower head. If equipped, make sure you do the outside shower. I forgot one year. Not good! Once all the lines are full, your trailer is winterized. Just don't open the bleed line taps under the trailer. You only open those to get the water out. Next spring, hook-up to a waterline, open all the taps until the water runs clear. Once clear, open the hot water heater valve again and close the bypass (make sure plug is back in) and you're good to go. It's up to you if you want to cover up all the vents but just make sure you uncover everything. Other things you should do too is, take off the battery and store it at room temp. I always leave mine in the basement. Anything that is liquid in you cupboards, take it out. You don't want any surprises come spring. That includes the liquid gold toilet chemicals. I really can't think of anything else. OH! make sure you fresh water tank, grey water and black water tanks are empty too. I'm going from memory from last year so I'm pretty sure that everything here is correct. Make sure you have your manual with you. Really it takes way less time to do then it took me to write this all out. 
FYI My last TT took 1 1/2 containers of anti freeze. I'm buying 3 containers for the new one. Just to be safe.
Good luck. We still have time so let me know if you have any more question.


----------



## reinreb

So my Northern expert Antigua, that brings up one more question. My wife seems to think that bringing in the mattress and the cushions will deter mould and mildew over the snow months...........................any experience with that over the years.
Thanks


----------



## antigua

Well you can look at this way. We deal with way more humidity during the summer months than we do in the winter months. Trapped water or mousture and humidity combined with dirt or dust will cause mold to form on the cushions. Unless you travel trailer leaks water, which it shouldn't being so new and all, then you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## JSSML

I was at Canadian Tire the other day and noticed that you can buy mosture sponges. It takes moisture and dampness out of the room. Or leave a candle burn all winter. lol....


----------



## Toddster

My wife and I do not tarp our camper. It is actually under shelter in our garage. I know that many consumers are also opting to place their RV in a fabric covered RV shelter. They are relatively inexpensive and easy to put up. Depending on the cover thickness they can last up to 20 years or so. I biggest thing is to keep the cover tight and anchor it properly.


----------



## artmart

Whatever you do, DO NOT put those plastic tarps sold in hardware or auto part stores directly on an RV. Use breathable or coated fabric or else you'll find the plastic will stick to the RV skin and that will cause severe damage.


----------

